# Lowe's storage barns conversions



## tnokie

What would you look up or rather what would you ask the computer to find to locate sites where people have built cabins out of Lowe's storage buildings or barns? I don't know where to look or whow to state what I am looking for! Not a computer wise person!lol. Also how would you find something about the subject on youtube?Surely a lot of people have done this type of conversion. I would just like to see some and get some ideals as thats what we are wanting to do.


----------



## farmerj

small homes or variations like "small home"

http://www.countryplans.com/


----------



## RonM

Ride around your area and look for the locals who build storage buildings, plenty around....


----------



## jwal10

Small shed homes....James

http://www.bhg.com/home-improvement/outdoor/shed-playhouse/shed-ideas/


----------



## Raven12

jwal10 said:


> Small shed homes....James
> 
> http://www.bhg.com/home-improvement/outdoor/shed-playhouse/shed-ideas/


Cute. I love the small home concept/movement but most of the plans/kits are way too expensive. Now a modification of a building might be a better idea.


----------



## cindilu

Here is my version of a barn/house and what would be my dream home. You can always tweak this to fit your own needs. 



http://shedkitstore.com/garage-kits-cabins-barns-c-103.html


----------



## cindilu

I can also see one of these sheds converted to a small house and they are pretty cheap to build/buy.. I would love to convert one of these for my own house or a classroom for my daycare. 


http://www.lancasterbarns.com/


----------



## marlas1too

try pallet houses on youtube


----------



## frazzlehead

My neighbour built one out of a garage package and you'd never know it to look at it.

When garage packages were on sale locally, he ordered the largest one. He had a foundation put in (need that where we live, but it could go on a slab like a garage is normally done) and then built the garage on top of that. Along the long south wall (which would be the 'side' of the garage) he has a deck with patio doors and large windows (and his solar panels on the wall and the roof), and inside he just framed in rooms and added windows where he wanted.

He wasn't aiming for 'least cost', but if I were to do it over again, believe me, I'd do what he did rather than get a package house shipped out. Though I do love my storey-and-a-half ceiling, getting up there to finish the interior of the roof is harder than I had envisioned, and his place went up *so* fast!


----------



## ChanceTheRapids

The Lowe's storage building near our house has been on display for several years (3 I think), and now they are trying to sell it since it is a smidgen dilapidated. If they were smart, they'd spend $100 and repaint and repair, but no, they dropped the price of this display model $8000 - yes, eight _thousand_ dollars.

I told my wife if it drops $1 more, I might have to go buy it. It's like 16x16 or 16x20, with a full upstairs. It would be completely livable if you wanted, but I don't have anywhere to put it at the moment. Also not even sure how I would move that sucker.


----------



## jwal10

frazzlehead said:


> My neighbour built one out of a garage package and you'd never know it to look at it.!


I use a garage plan, but I pour a footing and stem wall. 1 day. Put in the floor joists and decking. 1 day. Get a unit of 2"x6" studs, some 2"x6" top plates, some treated sill plate and a unit of plywood sheathing and go to building walls. A few trusses, roof sheathing, shingles and house wrap. 3 days with a 3 man crew. Then I can move inside and start putting up partition walls. Come back and install the windows and doors. 24'x24', one bedroom usually add a 12'x20' garage on one end, water heater, washer & dryer, laundry tub and utility service go in there....James

http://www.infoforbuilding.com/crawlspacefoundationF-03.gif


----------



## big rockpile

Pics of our Cabin.























































big rockpile


----------



## Bandit

Don't forget to check out the www.countryplans.com Forum
http://www.countryplans.com/smf/index.php
Bandit


----------



## texican

Aren't those 'storage barns' starting around 8500? I could build a pretty nice place, with better wood (no flake) for a lot less. I've lived in places that would make one of those storage barns look like a mcmansion!


----------



## tnokie

texican said:


> Aren't those 'storage barns' starting around 8500? I could build a pretty nice place, with better wood (no flake) for a lot less. I've lived in places that would make one of those storage barns look like a mcmansion!


Got any old pics of them laying around?


----------



## City Bound

Rockpile how big is your cabin? It came out nice.


----------



## taylorlambert

The local storage building companies often have repos that are half price. I have a friend that bought a graceland same company that built ours. They make a camp house with 2 rooms and an upstairs loft. and across from that a a small open attic. My friend got one of these for 2500 as it was a repo. I built him a stove and he finished the inside and added a bathroom. He salvaged alot of the things inside from a house demo I did. 


Made a nice building. He drives otr with his wife and they live 2 weeks at a time in the truck. THe house is much more roomy than the truck.


----------



## mommathea

Back at the old house we had my brother build us a storage shed. We went to lowes, told him which one we wanted. He measured everything, got the kit list, then went shopping - at lowes - for the material himself. He bought the upgraded wood, studs, flooring, siding, shingles - you get the point. And with the upgrades it was still cheaper than buying the kit.


----------



## am1too

Raven12 said:


> Cute. I love the small home concept/movement but most of the plans/kits are way too expensive. Now a modification of a building might be a better idea.


If you can't look at one on their lot and copy it you need to hire a builder/contractor. For the double decker I'd use 2x6 studs. And for the roof I'd use ties like rafters for the gable. It is open so one could change the floor plan at any time. One should be able to put up what they have for less than half cost. You could also have 8 ft ceilings instead of the 7ft one. I made a 16x36 foundation for this purpose. A double decker would give me a 1000 sq ft house. I'm thinking about the floor plan now. No big deal. Just look at 16 wide moble homes or plans. Open floor plan gives a lot of room. 

I'll do the stairs as a tower.The stairs will be in a u form - 3 up bend platrform 4 up second bend platform. I think it will require a 2.5 inch platform on the bottom as I've seen in new homes.


----------



## Raven12

am1too said:


> If you can't look at one on their lot and copy it you need to hire a builder/contractor. For the double decker I'd use 2x6 studs. And for the roof I'd use ties like rafters for the gable. It is open so one could change the floor plan at any time. One should be able to put up what they have for less than half cost. You could also have 8 ft ceilings instead of the 7ft one. I made a 16x36 foundation for this purpose. A double decker would give me a 1000 sq ft house. I'm thinking about the floor plan now. No big deal. Just look at 16 wide moble homes or plans. Open floor plan gives a lot of room.
> 
> I'll do the stairs as a tower.The stairs will be in a u form - 3 up bend platrform 4 up second bend platform. I think it will require a 2.5 inch platform on the bottom as I've seen in new homes.


Have you started a place or are these your future dreams?


----------



## am1too

Raven12 said:


> Have you started a place or are these your future dreams?


Well I have the septic tank in and the foundation and stem wall done so far. It will be spring to summer before building. Don't want to build in the rain. Not that desperate. I currently line in a 12x24 onwe roomer with wood heat that I threw together for bout 4 g. I might be interested in selling the current shack this summer. It is my beginner learning deal. turned out pretty good especially for a non provessional. Took bout 2 weeks worth of work. Mostly by my self. 

My house will have 200 amp electric service pannel wired for kitchen stove, ac and Hot water. May also plumb for propane on the kitchen stove and hot water. I do think I'll put in a solar hot water set up as primary hot water. Will do gray water with catch basin for sinks and tub.


----------



## Fat Charlie

mommathea said:


> Back at the old house we had my brother build us a storage shed. We went to lowes, told him which one we wanted. He measured everything, got the kit list, then went shopping - at lowes - for the material himself. He bought the upgraded wood, studs, flooring, siding, shingles - you get the point. And with the upgrades it was still cheaper than buying the kit.


I learned that one when I built my shed. Oh well, the shed kit saved me a lot of time and taught me a valuable lesson- one well worth the extra cost of the kit.


----------

